# Problem resetting the 4880 chips



## skegrie431 (Oct 31, 2007)

I have problems resetting the inkcartage-chips on my Blazer based on a Epson 4880. If i try to resett a chip and it doesn´t work, I can try over and over again and never get the chip to work again. The machine just say "Set Ink Cart" or "Wrong Ink Cart". Is there anybody else that have the same problem or a solution..? I´ve tried both the blue resetter and and new one i got today which is white with a "resett buttom"


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

There is a rumble that Epson has changed the way that they write the ink check algorithims - we may be seeing the early stages of what is to come in the aftermarket ink chip world.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

How long you had this machine? Is this first try for refill? All color does this? include waste tank?


----------



## skegrie431 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi,

I´ve had the machine since feb. It´s not all cartridges, I´t have happened 2-3 times before, so i´ve taken the chips from the cleaning-cartridges. This time is no. 8 with white ink. But this time the "cleaning-chip" doesn´t work eather... And USS havo no new chips.. so here I stand...


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. But you should keep system clean out before all line clogged from not using printer for while. Ask USS how to. It probably same as Flexi Jet but I do not want to give you wrong advise.
In my opinion 4880 Chip code break is still not mature yet. But it will because there are money in it.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Also I forgot to tell you. I do not recommend change chips because it could cause you big headache with miss little bit chip location. If you bending contact hook you will pull all your hair out. Just change the whole cartridge. Little more money but much safer.


----------



## skegrie431 (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks for the tips, I change chips because it very har to find new re-built cartridges...


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

Peo - My support department should have been in contact with you today. We do have chips and to my knowledge have had very limited problems with this, so we will get you fixed up right away.

Don and Peter - Thanks for your feedback on this.


----------



## skegrie431 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi Aaron.
I´ve be in contact with support now and told them what I need. So I should be up´n running soon i hope!


----------



## luishonduras (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Peo, are you using 4880 as a dtg? because you are having problems with white you said.
If so can you explain what have you done, Please.


----------



## skegrie431 (Oct 31, 2007)

luishonduras said:


> Hi Peo, are you using 4880 as a dtg? because you are having problems with white you said.
> If so can you explain what have you done, Please.


The new Blazer´s har based on a Epson 4880. I´ve just resetted the chip when the printer says it´s out of ink and need new cartridge. I have and "Old" Blue resetter and maybe it that one cousing problems...


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

I have an T-jet Blazer Pro 4880 and I have used the old blue resetter and the 4800 resetter sold by DTGinks.com and both worked fine.


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

Chronic chips going bad could be a handling problem related to static. These chips tend to be very sensitive to static.

Before removing cartridges, GROUND yourself- maybe the base of your machine would work. Remove the cartridges and reset them right there at the machine. Do not move them around or slide them around. Reset and re-insert the cartridge right away. Some people have told me they prefer to have the machine turned off and unplugged when they reset cartridges, as an added precaution. Some also spray the print bed and printer and wipe down with anti-static spray just before resetting. Definitely use extra caution if static is a general problem in the printer area.


----------



## chrille112 (Oct 26, 2008)

I have also heard that this is a big problem with chips. Are the chips specific per color? 
Have anyone tried the "auto-resetting" chips? This one for example: Set of 8 Refillable Cartridges for the Epson 4880


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

On our printer they are color specific, although there may be a way to trick them.

I have heard but have not verified- that the auto reset chips are supposedly unreliable also.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

chrille112 said:


> I have also heard that this is a big problem with chips. Are the chips specific per color?
> Have anyone tried the "auto-resetting" chips? This one for example: Set of 8 Refillable Cartridges for the Epson 4880



The cartridges chips on all systems are specific to each color. You must use the correct one in its specific color slot. 

You should not have any problems with resetting the chips on your Blazer bulk ink system cartridge set. The chip resetter tool that comes with the printer performs well. I do not have any experience with the auto reset chips on the cartridge set you listed. I do know that US Screen did a lot of research to find a bulk system that would work well with the 4880 and that is what is supplied with your printer.

Harry


----------



## chrille112 (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok, so the problem with chips people are talking about, use the blue resetter?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

chrille112 said:


> Ok, so the problem with chips people are talking about, use the blue resetter?



All Blazer Express or Blazer Pro printers shipped within the last few months come with a white colored resetter. The resetter is labeled as Version 6.0.

Harry


----------



## pickfact (Aug 20, 2009)

I just refilled Crtg no8 and used the blue resetter. Display shows WRONK INK CRTG. I done the reset many times, with no luck.

Now, what do I do. I really like the set op refill cartridges where you can open a cap on top and refill. Are they any good? What do you suggest? Should I just replace the one cartridge, or just the chip?

Any way to get the machine workin while I wait for parts?

Ray


----------



## QV (Jun 18, 2009)

The cartridges are ink specific, you'll need the appropriate chip for that ink.
-b


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

pickfact said:


> I just refilled Crtg no8 and used the blue resetter. Display shows WRONK INK CRTG. I done the reset many times, with no luck.
> 
> Now, what do I do. I really like the set op refill cartridges where you can open a cap on top and refill. Are they any good? What do you suggest? Should I just replace the one cartridge, or just the chip?
> 
> ...


Your best bet is to contact Harry at Equipment Zone below. They are the experts now that U.S. Screen is out of business.


----------

